# Any white markings = ss?



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi! I recently picked up a recessive yellow buck at an (American) pet shop, with no markings save a small strip of white on his belly. Could I assume that he is a genetically (albeit very poor) marked/pied mouse? I feel like this is a very basic/common sense question but I appreciate the learning opportunity


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, you could fairly happily assume that.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone! I feel a bit silly now but I'm glad to know for sure


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You can assume that he is ss, yes, because that's by far the most common. But not all white markings are ss


----------

